# MP20 Placement



## MPreston (Nov 11, 2013)

I wanted to start off by saying, why did I wait this long for a Vortech? These pumps rock!
Now that I have the MP20 I have to find a place to put it.

I have 2 options but both come with Pro’s and Con’s
Option 1- Left wall, shooting from left to right across the tank.
Option 2 Back wall, shooting to the front of tank

Option 1- Pro’s
Simple installation and access
Option 2 Con’s
Visible
Shooting only from left to right across

Option 2- Pro’s
“Hide” the pump
Cleaner
Achieve “lagoon and crest modes” with little surface agitation (return flare nozzles to achieve surface movement)
Pushing current to the front of tank, around the rock formations and pushes waste to back of tank where overflow is located.
Option 2- Con’s
Would have to redo top portion of return plumbing (PVC plumbed) I have the supplies but this method would mean bulkhead, elbow, union the whole nine.
Very “direct” flow; placing here would push current through 2 rock formations to the middle of the front glass. Big variable is- sand storm? 

Pic 1- Placed on left wall, crest mode, return off
Pic 2- Placed on back wall, crest mode, return on
Pic 3- Placement on the back wall- tucked under the return
Pic 4- Portion of plumbing I would have to redo. 

Love the pump and I know the option I would go with but I wanted so input from the GTAA community
Thanks in advance
Mike


----------



## PaulF757 (Dec 9, 2013)

Start with option 3 first.


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

PaulF757 said:


> Start with option 3 first.


What is option 3? Is that have Paul build a whole new tank? &#128522;

You have a fine sand bed. And your tank isn't very tall. You will have to find a placement where you don't get strong eddies created that churn up the sand and create bare spots.


----------



## MPreston (Nov 11, 2013)

Crayon said:


> What is option 3? &#128522;


I was thinking the same. I think Paul meant to say pictures 3?; tucked under the return.?.

Well, I just finished gluing the pvc for that option. 
Added 1 in to the bulkhead to 90'
Added 2 in to the 90' to union.

Fits like a glove


----------



## MPreston (Nov 11, 2013)

Love the decision already. I put it on 50% crest and the effect is just what I was looking for. 

For full details and pics, I'll have them up on my build. 

Cheers 
Mike


----------



## MPreston (Nov 11, 2013)

Sorry for the sideways pics; haven't mastered the phone app lol but have any of us?


----------



## PaulF757 (Dec 9, 2013)

MPreston said:


> Love the decision already. I put it on 50% crest and the effect is just what I was looking for.
> 
> For full details and pics, I'll have them up on my build.
> 
> ...


I'm glad it all worked out.


----------



## MPreston (Nov 11, 2013)

PaulF757 said:


> I'm glad it all worked out.


And don't worry Paul, as soon as I am ready for a large wall display; youre my first call


----------

